# Classic Quiche Lorraine Recipe



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Guys 

We made this superb Quiche Lorraine last night for tea and I thought I would share the recipe with you all 

It is a recipe they made on Masterchef Australia

*Classic Quiche Lorraine*

*Ingredients*

Short crust pastry

125g butter
240gplain flour
Pinch salt
1 egg
1 teaspoon lemon juice

Filling

60g butter
1 small white onion, finely diced
2 leeks or spring onions washed and thinly sliced
3 cloves garlic, minced
150g pancetta or bacon, cut into fine lardons
300ml pure cream
3 eggs
2 egg yolks
½ cup grated good quality gruyere cheese
½ cup grated tasty cheese

*Method*

Short crust pastry and Filling

1. Preheat oven to 200°C. Lightly grease a 21cm loose-bottomed fluted tart tin.

2. For pastry, place butter, flour and salt in a food processor and pulse until mixture resembles breadcrumbs. Add egg and lemon juice and process until mixture forms a ball. Turn onto a floured bench and gently knead to bring dough together. Do not over work. Wrap in plastic wrap and rest in refrigerator for 10-15 minutes.

3. For filling, melt half the butter in a large frying pan over a medium high heat. Add onion and leeks cook for 3-4 minutes or until onions are translucent. Add garlic and cook for 1 minute. Transfer onion mixture to a bowl and return pan to heat.

4. Melt remaining butter in the pan, add pancetta/bacon and cook until golden, stirring occasionally. Add to the onions and stir to combine. Spread over a double thick sheet of paper towel to drain.

5. Roll pastry between 2 sheets of baking paper to a 24-26cm circle 2-3mm thick. Gently ease into prepared tart tin, pressing pastry into the edges of the tin. Trim with a small knife and prick the base. Lay a sheet of baking paper over the base and fill with baking beans or rice and blind bake pastry for 15-20 minutes or until golden. Remove from oven, take out paper and baking beans and return to the oven for 5 minutes to crisp.

5. Whisk cream, eggs and yolks in a bowl until well combined. Season with salt and pepper.

6. Fill the base of the cooked pastry shell with onion mixture and scatter over half the cheese. Pour over egg mixture and sprinkle with tasty cheese. Bake for 15 minutes, reduce temperature to 160°C and bake until set. Allow to cool before cutting.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds delish, Kylie!  Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

You are most welcome DL


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2012)

Love quiche!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 26, 2012)

Kylie, Buonasera,

Thanks for posting your delicious Quiche recipe which, is very similar to mine
( Margaux´s Quiche ) ... So similar, they are practically the same recipe ! 

The slight differences are, I put corgette / zucchini and use 50% French Emmenthal and 50% Swiss Gruyère ... I use French Jambon or Proscuitto di Parma depending if I am in Madrid or Puglia. 

I am going to try your version ...

Have a lovely Tuesday.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 26, 2012)

What variety/quality of cheddar would be a good substitute for tasty cheese?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tasty cheese on a quiche is usually fresh grated parm or romano. But a nice smoked cheddar would be great!  Especially with pancetta or bacon.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tasty cheese on a quiche is usually fresh grated parm or romano. But a nice smoked cheddar would be great! Especially with pancetta or bacon.


 
I found that they have something they call "tasty cheese", which the sources I looked at said it was similar to cheddar. I hope its not Velveeta!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I found that they have something they call "tasty cheese", which the sources I looked at said it was similar to cheddar. I hope its not Velveeta!



Hmm...never heard of Tasty Cheese...will have to wait for Kylie to wake up...she's older and slower now <duck and run>

The topping cheese I like to compliment the main component in the quiche.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder if "tasty cheese" is just that, any cheese you find tasty?

We used to call the parm in the green can "stinky cheese"....also quite tasty.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 26, 2012)

Well that sounds mighty good!
I had heard of quiche Lorraine before. I always wondered who, exactly, Lorraine is/was...now I know.
It a region of France!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

CraigC said:


> What variety/quality of cheddar would be a good substitute for tasty cheese?



Hey Craig 

Tasty cheese over here is basically a mild cheddar cheese, but of good quality. It is nothing like your Velveeta 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmm...never heard of Tasty Cheese...will have to wait for Kylie to wake up...she's older and slower now <duck and run>



Fiona...that cracked me up  I certainly do feel older and slower today


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Kylie, Buonasera,
> 
> Thanks for posting your delicious Quiche recipe which, is very similar to mine
> ( Margaux´s Quiche ) ... So similar, they are practically the same recipe !
> ...



Yes, it does look very similar to yours...Masterchef must have copied your recipe  

That is great that you are going to try this one, I am sure you wil love it 



Hoot said:


> Well that sounds mighty good!



Thanks Hoot


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 26, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I wonder if "tasty cheese" is just that, any cheese you find tasty?


That's what I've presumed. Perhaps Parmesan or Romano. If cheddar I'd recommend a mild cheddar, but I guess "tasty" is in the tongue of the beholder.

I like my quiche fine with Gruyere and Parmesan (freshly grated).


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 26, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> That's what I've presumed. Perhaps Parmesan or Romano. If cheddar I'd recommend a mild cheddar, but I guess "tasty" is in the tongue of the beholder.
> 
> I like my quiche fine with Gruyere and Parmesan (freshly grated).



I could eat an old boot if it was covered in Gruyere...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes we will certainly be using Gruyere cheese a lot more now in cooking as it is a lovely strong tasting cheese...love swiss cheeses


----------



## pimousse_55 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I'm from Lorraine and in the original recipe there is no onions or cheese (but i love this one)

If you want to know the authentic one from my grandma, check this out , it'a Must Do

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/the-quiche-lorraine-93879.html


----------



## CStanford (Sep 25, 2015)

Classic QL has no cheese.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2015)

pimousse_55 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm from Lorraine and in the original recipe there is no onions or cheese (but i love this one)
> 
> ...



Welcome to DC! So, who is credited for the "original" recipe? Please be careful using terms like traditional or authentic as they imply that there is only one way to make a dish, but in reality there can be variations from family to family, no matter if the name implies a specific region.


----------



## pimousse_55 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi, thxs

Well it has be found in old recipe books from Lorraine.

It's an old recipe which was made by and for poor people in Lorraine (France) :

a bit of what's left from the piggies'meat 
eggs, cream, the crust was actually the "bread dough" which was left

Some families also didn't have bacon in their quiche !

But yes the recipe has changed a lot, and what you use to make quiche which is called "migaine" is a base, you can add whatever you feel like ! 

I even prefer the one with cheese.


----------



## pimousse_55 (Sep 25, 2015)

Btw look at the name of this post, it's called "Classic Quiche Lorraine Recipe" =)
It's also interesting to get to know about a dish (history - region), you can definitely make it your own way, thats what make cuisine so interesting !


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2015)

Who wrote those books? I can imagine that what went in to the dish was based upon what was available. Some of the best food in the world, IMO, came from struggling peasants making due with what they had.


----------



## CStanford (Sep 25, 2015)

Larousse, Le Guide Culinaire, Cinq Mille Ans A Table, Le Livre de Cuisine de Madame Saint-Ange, Les Plats Regionaux de France, L'art de Manger et son Histoire, Dissertations Gastronomiques.

I could go on and on.  The list is enormous.  All in French, naturally.

No cheese in classic QL and one reason likely being your 'struggling peasant' analogy.  One less ingredient. Then tradition takes hold to some degree.

Put it in if you like, it's your food.  With cheese it becomes a dish called quiche Alsacienne.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm taking that those are cookbooks? Are any of them from the peasants that were first to make the dishes? Probably not. Most of those, more than likely, are by professional chefs/food snobs, IMO. Don't know why you are addressing me about the cheese, as I never mentioned it.


----------



## CStanford (Sep 25, 2015)

Nomenclature is important in French cuisine.

The books I listed reduced to a writing established tradition/recipes.  I'm not suggesting that the "peasants" (???) read cookbooks to learn what their own traditional recipes and regional cuisines are/were.

A 'Lorrainer' might love eating pork with apples, Calvados, and cream but they know they've eaten a Norman dish.  The concept of regional (provincial) French cuisine is pretty well-established to say the least.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 25, 2015)

The best French influenced cuisines I have ever tasted are Creole and Cajun. No food snobs involved! Oh, almost forgot Vietnamese!  Those Bahn Mi sandwiches are great.


----------



## CStanford (Sep 26, 2015)

I like Creole cuisine too:

Cuisine | Commanders Palace

As refined as Parisian cuisine or as basic as quiche Lorraine.  Like continental French cuisine there's something for everybody.  It can't be pigeonholed one way or the other -- rustic, refined, or something in-between.

You can get a very high-class meal in Danang FWIW:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Maison-1888/238701666263520

Cheers.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 26, 2015)

I love the quiche we make that's based on the classic Lorraine.  It's called a Duchess quiche and my mom, daughter and I had it at King Stefan's Table in Cinderella's castle at WDW many, many, many years ago when DD was just a little girl.  The quiche had cooked bacon, ham and swiss cheese added to the original Lorraine recipe, as well as chopped onions cooked in the bacon fat and drained.  Sometimes I add cooked spinach to it and sometimes I skip the crust and make a frittata, but it's always good.  Definitely can't go wrong with bacon!


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 26, 2015)

That sounds great, medtran.


----------

